# [SOLVED] Microsoft Feeds Synchronization Error



## BeauTech (Nov 15, 2010)

Windows XP Pro SP3
IE 6

I keep getting a pop up error stating that "Microsoft Feeds Synchronization has encountered an problem and needs to close." Another website said that it had to do with IE but I've seen the problem pop up when IE wasn't even open. I cannot upgrade to IE 8 because of software compatibility issues. I have run CCleaner and Malware Bytes hoping it was a registry error or caused by malware, yet it still remains. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Microsoft Feeds Synchronization Error*

Hi

You probably had IE7 or IE8 loaded at one stage.
Try to manually uninstall them if they are still there:

*For IE7:*
Go to *Start *-> *Run *-> type *%windir%\ie7\spuninst\spuninst.exe* -> *OK*.
Follow the instructions to uninstall IE7.

*For IE8:*
Go to *Start *-> *Run *-> type *%windir%\ie8\spuninst\spuninst.exe* -> *OK*.
Follow the instructions to uninstall IE8.

If this does not work and the IE7/8 uninstall files are missing then you might have to reinstall IE7/8, restart the PC and then uninstall it.


----------



## BeauTech (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: Microsoft Feeds Synchronization Error*

Sorry it took so long to get back on this. Reinstalling the later version of IE did fix the problem. Thank you for your response.


----------

